

My TED talk on 100 Days of Rejection Therapy - jiajiang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWyseydTkQ

======
edgar_di
Congratulations! you have a beautiful child and your wife is amazing. Thank
you for sharing your idea. I'm looking forward to be one of the first
customers of your product.

Sometimes reading HN we focus so much in coding, and start-ups and trends,
brands and frameworks, that forget that all of this (life)is more about
fulfilling our goals, having a supporting family and being happy. Thank you

Now... back to my code

